# Pacconis Trophy Whitetails of Southern Ohio



## OhioJoe (Jun 25, 2017)

We are currently scheduling Archery Gun Youth and Muzzleloader hunts for the Ohio deer season 2018.Stands and Blinds will be set for hunters over food sources and staging area s on private properties. Free Roaming Trophy Whitetail Hunts on private properties. Deer processing and cabins available . Google us Pacconis Trophy Whitetails of Southern Ohio. Also on Facebook Pacconis Trophy Whitetails of Southern Ohio. Contact Outfitter Joseph Pacconi txt or call 724 388 0705 for OHIO hunt information..


----------



## OhioJoe (Jun 25, 2017)

Pacconis Trophy Whitetails of Southern Ohio Jan Muzzeloader Spots and Dec or Jan Ohio Archery or Crossbow hunts available... contact Outfitter Joseph Pacconi txt or call 724 388 0705


----------



## OhioJoe (Jun 25, 2017)

Pacconis Trophy Whitetails of Southern Ohio.. Google us!!


----------



## OhioJoe (Jun 25, 2017)

Spots still available for Ohio crossbow or Archery Hunts Dec or Jan also inline Muzzeloader. Txt or call Outfitter Joseph Pacconi 724 388 0705 for OHIO hunt information


----------

